# Wooden Ramp Help.



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

I was browsin on the net for Wooden jumps or ramps but i couldnt find any good info or help... So i grabbed out a pen and paper and started designing a good ramp.. Some designs ended up allrite... but they werent the best.. I thought stuff it so i went and just grabbed lots of wood and started hammerin and sawing and etc.. etc... i now have a pretty strong jump that is about half a metre high and is a piece of crap...


But i now want 2 make a good, big, strong jump.
Does any1 have any good plans or tips or sites that would help me 2 make some good wooden jumps?!?!?!

Thanks!


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

It depends, do you want a jump with a curve like a lip or just a ramp? ramps are defiantly easier to make in my experiences. However, my experiences have resulted quite similar to your experiences.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

yeh i made one with the curve... I had bout 4 pieces of wood to make the curve... Then i just put layers of wood on the top... is there any better ways 2 do this?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Chicken D said:


> yeh i made one with the curve... I had bout 4 pieces of wood to make the curve... Then i just put layers of wood on the top... is there any better ways 2 do this?


Yes. It's called dirt.


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Yes. It's called dirt.


yeh i've heard of dirt b4. 
i've got $#!T loads of dirt jumps... All days hard work of them... But i was gonna try out a wood one. As its moveable... And no i'm not gonna be screwed movin my dirt jumps across the paddock.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

what I do:
take a 4x8 peice of 1/2 inch ply wood and lay it down on the ground
next stick a nail in one corner then tie a string to the nail that is about 8 ft long
next tie the other end of the string to a sharpened pencil
next figure out how tall you want the kicker to be and shorten the string enough to allow you to draw the radius on the ply wood(sometimes I end the top of the kicker with a straithg line for a foot or so, not a perfect curve all the way to the end)
next cut the plywood along the marked radius and flip it over onto the remaining half of of ply and trace another one and cut it out too
next stand up the two peices and nail/screw 18 inch long 2x4s between the two sides every 6-12 inches all the way down the radius
lastly, cut a 2/3 inch peice of ply 18 inched long the total lenght of the ramp and attach it to the top
now you have a nice wood kicker
some examples


----------



## Chicken D (Aug 12, 2006)

i never really thought of makin it that sort of way... but i will give it a shot! I think i got spare plywood out the back somewhere, i shall use that. I havnt got a long straight of ply... But i do have tin... lol... i'll just screw it on! Thanks for the help.


----------



## wolfman91 (Apr 9, 2007)

our local trails ustar have 5 foot steel quarterpipes that were about a metre wide from the old skate park they had there and we put them on a bank that made them almost vert at about nearly 6 foot to a 5ft and a bit high dirt lander, siccest jumps we eva had till sum ****** stole them!


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Use screws instead of nails especially if you are going to leave this ramp outdoors. The wood will warp and shrink and the nails will pull out over time. Google it and you can find ramp plans online.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

took all of thirty seconds to find

http://www.rampplans.com


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

bmxtrix.com

go to "how2" and them "build ramps"

edit-soz its stoped working it used to be great dam hackers!!!!!!


----------

